# Wow...going hypo fast!



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

As some of you know I had my TT about 10 days ago. Here are my numbers as of yesterday's bloodwork:
TSH-13.72 (0.34-5.60)
T4 Free-0.38 (0.58-1.64)
Vit D- 11 (30-100)
Calcium-9.3 (8.9-10.3)
T3 Free-1.8 (2.3-4.2)

Boy, did my TSH raise in the 10 days since TT! I was at .33 a few weeks ago. Vit D dropped 2 more. T3 is low. I started my meds today as well as the weekly dose (I'm too lazy to go look- I think it was 50,000) D. It amazes me how fast those numbers moved! Will have bloodwork in 6 weeks to see how the meds will work for me. It's a wait and see game now, I guess. I was pushing myself to get the dusting and vacuuming done today, I guess I know why :winking0051:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Why in the world did they wait 10 days to begin your replacement?

Most ppl begin within a week - I began day 3 post op due to being nailed to the floor.

Be sure they test your FT-3 and FT-4 and ignore TSH when adjusting doses


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovlkn, the Endo was sure the ENT would give me a script, but he didn't. Somebody screwed up. To make me feel even more blah, lol, Aunt Flo came to visit @@ I'm too old for this crap! I'm figuring it's a hormone thing going on in this old body of mine. I will be sure to ask him to do the FT-3 and 4 next appt. Am I understanding that the Free's should be near the 3/4 range for feeling well? Or is it the FT-3 and 4? I'm so confused at this point...ugh


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Lovlkn, the Endo was sure the ENT would give me a script, but he didn't. Somebody screwed up. To make me feel even more blah, lol, Aunt Flo came to visit @@ I'm too old for this crap! I'm figuring it's a hormone thing going on in this old body of mine. I will be sure to ask him to do the FT-3 and 4 next appt. Am I understanding that the Free's should be near the 3/4 range for feeling well? Or is it the FT-3 and 4? I'm so confused at this point...ugh


Aim for 1/2 to 3/4 range.

If I get above either I am hyper.
My goal is 1/2 of each then adjust from there. I have been below 1/2 for a year and feel hyper then hypo. Unfortunately is is not an exact science. Stress has been throwing off my levels for probably the entire time.


----------

